# Shooting Across a property line



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

Ray, Is it legal to shoot a gun into anothers property? I'm Asking for two reasons. #1 We have a clown who likes to shoot his gun off every time we ride our ATV's in/out of OUR property (He hunt near the property line), At one point he actually shot in the direction of where we park out ATV's missing my brother by inches. We have not had much luck with local authorities. When confronted the guy smuggly said "he was just unloading his muzzleloader" 

#2 Our property is very thick. We cut a path around the parimeter when we bought the property, now several of my neighbors have set up blinds on the line obviously intending on using our paths as shooting lanes. I'm going to speak with my neighbors this weekeng about it and wanted to be clear on the law. Thank You for your time.

Neal


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2001)

I'm positively amazed at all of the problems you landowners are having regarding stolen treestands, treaspassers, shooting over property lines, or just idiots parking their ass right on the line. You all are changing my mind here.
I'm the only one that hunts in the general area where I own 26 acres. I can figure out why, the lack of deer. I'm getting hemmed in by houses, but due to topography(200 foot hills) I can still hunt without seeing any homes. Over the last 4 years my son and I have had shots at 6 deer, with 4 taken, but may only see 3 deer all season.(boring)
I've been thinking about selling the property, acreage is going for 7-10 grand per in the area, and buying a larger chunk, in a more heavily populated deer area, but more deer means more hunters and more problems, more break-ins. 
I leave a 30 foot trailer on my land for months at a time,and never had a problem.

I think you all changed my mind, I may just stay put. Going to try some stateland this year in hopes of seeing more deer.


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

Jimbos, I am sorry to have discouraged you. There seems to be pockets of problem areas. I know people not far from our place that never have problems. I guess researching an area would be the best bet.

Neal


----------



## trout (Jan 17, 2000)

Neal, 
If you are in Sanilac Co. try the State Police, in Sandusky.
Tell them exactly what the problem is. I'm sure they will take some action.


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2001)

Neal, even though i'd have a tough time keeping myself under control if I had to go through what you have, I realize a situation like yours is isolated. 
But!
I been reading story after story of incidents for the last month. Usually I can formulate a plan and do it. I'm so undecided in this case, it's amazing me.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

From what you posted it doesn't sound like a hunting activity but a shooting activity. I would do like trout stated, contact the state police or sheriff's department. It sounds to be a careless use of firearms problem.


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

Trout/Boehr~ we are just inside Huron County we have spoke with both the DNR officer and Sherriffs. Officer Scott Brown from the DNR said there is not much we can do unless they see it. Several of these incidents happened well after dark or before daylight. We did talk to Rod Jaskowski (sherriff dept) a couple weeks ago, he seems interested in helping us, I just hope its before someone gets shot. This guy has really pushed be to the edge, shooting at or nearby my brother and my father, we went to comfort him last year at his trailer, and my brother and my dad had to pull me off the guy. I know that was not the right thing to do, but when a guy makes you fear to walk on your own property, and puts you and you family at harm.......well.

Back to my original question. Is it illegal to fire a weapon into anothers property for any reason?

Thanks guys,

Neal


----------

